# Beretta A300 forearm question



## HuntDawg (May 29, 2017)

I have an A300 about 3 years old.  Synthetic camo.  During this past duck season a had a few High Velocity rounds in my mix of shells.  Figured I would shoot them and get them out of the way.  When I did, the base of the forearm slid beyond the receiver.  It is as if the extra kick caused the forearm to slid out of the notch of the receiver. I would have to unscrew the cap, replace the forearm in the correct position, then screw the cap back on.

My first thought was that somehow I did not have the cap screwed on tight enough.  I then shot some heavier BB's and the same thing happened again.  It is now becoming an issue with 3 Inch shells regularly, but not 2 3/4.  I checked for any type of cracks, and can not find any. 

I have to assume, and we know what that does, that once it was stretched onto the receiver that the forearm has now become the slightest bit wider and the extra "Umph" from 3 inch shells is going to continue to be an issue.  

My guess is that any advice would be to just get a new forearm.  Am I correct? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## jmoser (Jun 1, 2017)

You can try heating up the forend and clamping it back into size.
Thermoplastics can be reworked this way indefinitely.

Try immersing the receiver end 3" - 4" in hot water [boil a pot and turn it off right before;] let it soak 5[?] min and then clamp it so the right areas squeeze together.  Clamp it tighter than final dimensions; it will want to spring back a bit after it cools.

Cant say what type of jig / clamp you will need but that should be easy to figure out.

Better yet if you have a setup where you can keep the clamped assembly in the hot water - wonder if a hose clamp would work?  Wrap something [thick inner tube etc.] in between so the metal clamp doesn't dig into the forend material. 

You might want to slide a pipe etc. into the ID channel so you don't clamp that out of round but if it gets egg shaped it will just grip the mag tube tighter so no major worry.

Might take a few tries with soak time and clamp force etc but you should be able to massage the synthetic back into shape if it hasn't been scraped away via receiver rubbing.

Hard to say wihout seeing it but my best guess before you spend $$ on a new forend; if this one is scrap anyway you have nothing to lose.


----------



## HuntDawg (Jun 3, 2017)

jmoser said:


> You can try heating up the forend and clamping it back into size.
> Thermoplastics can be reworked this way indefinitely.
> 
> Try immersing the receiver end 3" - 4" in hot water [boil a pot and turn it off right before;] let it soak 5[?] min and then clamp it so the right areas squeeze together.  Clamp it tighter than final dimensions; it will want to spring back a bit after it cools.
> ...




Thanks.  I will give that a try.


----------

